# When's a fever more than a fever?



## snugglebot

My LO had a night time cough that got progressively worse and then two nights ago, the cough dissapeared and turned into a high grade fever that won't leave (day 2.5 now). 

His feets and hands are freezing despite a reading on the thermometer of 39.4 this morning (and all day yesterday). I have had to keep socks on him all night and struggled whether to put a shirt and pants on him last night despite how hot he was. He was shivering and slept on top of his hands because they were cold. I didn't mention it to the dr because I didn't think of it!

I just googled just now and it is a sign of meningitis. I'm worried....but don't know what to do. Haven't heard back from the dr about an xray we had done to rule out pneumonia (he just got over a case about 2 weeks ago). He is playing ok although is quite sick sounding still and still hot despite constant meds all day and night. I haven't taken his temp since this morning. He is down for a nap now.

Anyone's LO have a fever and very cold hands and feet and just be a normal virus?


----------



## mommyof3co

It is completely normal for hands and feet to be freezing when they have a fever :) All of my boys have been like that but we had Hayden in the ER for how sick he was and I just mentioned it and she assured me it was really normal though I've always heard everywhere else it was too but nice to hear directly from a nurse too


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi hun. Hope he gets well soon. Omar had a fever last month & it was mild throat infection. We gave him calpol every 6 hrs & brufen every 8 hrs. His dr advised us to undress him at night & keep him in his vest only & cover him if he has shivers. We also used compresses with room temp water. Give him lots of water to drink. Omar's temp reached 39.8 at night & it used to drop a bit during the day. It took 24 hrs to get to 38 then another day to drop back to normal. xx


----------



## OmarsMum

& his hands & feet were so cold when he had the fever xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has had this too when she had flu. She had a fever and shivers and would go from feeling hot to feeling cold very quickly. I hope your LO feels better soon :hugs:.


----------



## Shiv

I was told that if a toddler has a persistent fever of over 39 degrees for more than 2 days to take them to see a doctor, just to be on the safe side. It could be all sorts of things, with Sophia is was tonsillitis that cleared up well with anti-biotics. Hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

fevers are good as they are a sign the body is fighting something. However, if he's still the same tomorrow I'd take him to get checked. Its more than likely to be a nasty virus, or possibly an infection somewhere.


----------



## Bernie

My girl Olivia had a high temp in january and i was told it was a virus which me and my OH had but i had a feeling something werent quite right with her ears even though she werent rubbing them or anything.I took her up the doctors and she had a temp of 38 and the doctor said her easr were fine and that if it was her teeth it wouldnt of rasied her temp that much as it is an old wives tale about a high fever related with teeth.Then 2 days later she got loads worse and had to get her up the emergency doctors and she had a temp of 40.7 on the verge of having a heat fit and it turned out the virus she had went up in to her ears and she had an infection in both ears:wacko:The doctor took one look at her and started stripping her and got OH to take her out in the car park while put wet towels over her shivering:cry:He gave her a shot of calpol and a shot of Ibruprofen while stood outside in the carpark but got her temp down quickly.If you suspect your LO has a high temp strip him down even if hes shivering no duvet he will probably hate you for it but its better for him in the long run to help get that temp down.I had my LO strpped down all weekend sat by or living room window wide open and she only had her nappy on.If your worried take him to the doctors hope he gets better soon:hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Keeping them cold even though they are shivering is really hard :hug: I couldn't do it :argh: But I think he is finally starting to respond to the meds. I did take him back to get checked by the nurses and they wanted me to do more tests but otherwise didn't think it was meningitis. I am not going to worry about going to ER for blood work etc unless it goes on for another day or he gets worse. 

Thanks for the posts ladies. It makes me feel better. I live so far from family and the drs nurses up here wont' give advice over the phone.


----------



## Blah11

doesnt sound like meningitis at all. Meningitis progresses REALLY fast and he'd be extremely unwell by day 3.


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah we started to realize that yesterday evening. He has diarrhea now but fever is gone!


----------

